# Paragon Software for free (limited time)



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Get that disk imaging tool you were planning on getting, or stock up on tools for when you need them.

The following software programs are available as special editions:

Paragon Total Defrag 2009 Special Edition 
Paragon Rescue Kit 9.0 Express
Paragon Partition Manager 9.0 Special Edition
Paragon Drive Copy 9 Special Edition
Paragon Drive Backup 9.0 Personal
Paragon Hard Disk Manager 8.5 Special Edition

Just follow the links. They lead to registration websites that ask the visitor to enter a few basic information including the name, email and country. Paragon will send an email to the email account containing the product key and serial number needed to activate the software program on a local computer system.

I've used Paragon's tools (and 7Tools, which is the same company) for many years. They make some of the best, and their disk imaging software is second only to Acronis.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I only get a blank page from those links.

Plus just what are the "Special Editions" and what do you get or not get over the paid version?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Many many thanks for posting this great info. I have now gotten the materials via email for downloading and registering those chosen apps. Thanks again Elvandil.

Hewee, remove ALL info to the left of the http that appears in the link when you enter it in your address box. That is what I had to do.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK these links will work. Thanks Bu.
Looks like it says what you *do not get* on some like No Free Updates or Technical Support and maybe what ever else that software may have.

Paragon Total Defrag 2009 Special Edition
Paragon Rescue Kit 9.0 Express
Paragon Partition Manager 9.0 Special Edition
Paragon Drive Copy 9 Special Edition
Paragon Drive Backup 9.0 Personal
Paragon Hard Disk Manager 8.5 Special Edition


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> Get that disk imaging tool you were planning on getting, or stock up on tools for when you need them.
> 
> The following software programs are available as special editions:
> 
> ...


for the links, I registered for all 6 products, and after I received the email links with the product keys, I went to the website, and I could only find free downloads for the Rescue kit, and the drive backup software...the other 4 software packages were for a free 30 trial only. I really wanted the total defrag pack, but I wont pay for it. Am I missing something here, or are those other 4 really only 30 free trials??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, they do vary in what is supplied. Some have limits on functions. If you click the Downloads button at the top of one of the initial registration pages, the limits are spelled out for each app, so you can decide which you want.

I'm not sure how a 30-day trial could be enforced on a bootable CD like that for Total Defrag. But it may write a time to the CD and then compare it to the system time at boot. You may see what I mean here.

All those links work fine for me, so I'm not sure what problem people are having.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is more info.
http://www.paragon-software.com/downloads/free_downloads.html

Now I only got links from My Download page for...
Paragon Rescue Kit 9.0 Express (English)
Paragon Total Defrag 2009 Special Edition

MY Account

"Paragon" at Cnet

These 5 are free.

Not sure what to install now or if I want to install any software.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Well, I got 2 of the 3 apps I wanted--2 of them are downloaded to a work file I keep and the third one I cannot find on Paragon's site. I have their email giving me the particulars but, as I said, I cannot find the software. I want the Drive Copy Special Edition or, if you prefer, the Personal SE.
The software offering by Paragon is great but I have seen easier sites to negotiate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*hewee's* link right above points to Drive Backup Express, which is the free offering. That link worked for me.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Congrats John. I noticed your post count totals hit 89,000 when you replied to my post.
There is a difference in what I wanted; Drive Copy, and your post referred to Drive Backup. Hewee's link for Drive Backup worked for me also but I got that app. yesterday. I have since installed the Drive Copy I wanted and have now installed 2 of them. The third app,, Rescue Express is still being decided upon to install it or discard it. I do have it downloaded and saved but then I do use Aconis 11. Other apps were not wanted by me.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

The Paragon Rescue Kit looks interesting and I have downloaded it.
But what do I do with it after downloading?
The vague instructions say to burn it to a CD............................


edit: the downloaded exe writes an image to a CD that is then bootable....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

buf said:


> Congrats John. I noticed your post count totals hit 89,000 when you replied to my post.


It's a long ways to 100,000 so I can catch Candy.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

She was/is another milestone to be reckoned with. I wish her well where ever and whatever she is doing these days. Probably still clipping coupons.  I somehow have a feeling that you'll be there and beyond shortly. I'll do my share to keep you answering.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, one more in the bank. 

I've corresponded with Candy a couple of times, I think the time here was taking a toll on her real life. AFAIK, she's doing just fine and enjoying herself, at least I hope so.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Hopefully she's taking classes in the Culinary Arts so as to better serve The Saint.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you have the relationship backwards.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Or better feed her cat.


----------

